# 하지만 / 그러나 / 근데 ...



## HD148478

Hello!

I'm really confused about this, since most of the time I see these 3 words: 하지만 / 그러나 / 근데 translated as "but".

I guess one of them should mean "however" or there must be slight differences between them, that's why I'm asking.

I asked a lot of people already but nobody seems to be very precise and they confuse me even more.

Thank you for your help in advance.


----------



## terredepomme

Nivel de la formalidad: 그러나>하지만>근데.
Nunca usa 그러나 en conversaciónes cotidianas, y nunca 근데 en literaturas cientificas.


----------



## HD148478

Muchas gracias por su respuesta! en español? bravo! 

Thank you very much for your answer! in spanish? great ! 

It was really clear and helpful =)

감사합니다 !


----------



## galaxeer

HD148478 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm really confused about this, since most of the time I see these 3 words: 하지만 / 그러나 / 근데 translated as "but".
> 
> I guess one of them should mean "however" or there must be slight differences between them, that's why I'm asking.
> 
> I asked a lot of people already but nobody seems to be very precise and they confuse me even more.
> 
> Thank you for your help in advance.



First of all, 근데 is a short form of 그런데. You should know that. 
The person above is correct about 근데 being informal, but 그런데 is not necessarily informal, and is perfectly fine for formal speeches and writings. 


하지만 and 그러나 is almost identical. you don't need to care about the subtle difference between these two.
그런데(근데) has some additional usage the other two don't. you can use it not only to express a contradiction, but also to bring up something(a new topic) while relating it to the former sentence.
for example: 
(1) 아, 오셨군요. *그런데* 식사는 하셨습니까?
(2) 요즘 날씨가 더운 탓에 에어컨을 자주 사용하실 겁니다. *그런데* 에어컨을 사용할 때 전기를 절약하는 방법이 있다고 합니다. 그게 무엇인지 알아보겠습니다.


----------

